
Sourcetrail 0.12 – instantly generate call and inheritance graphs - egraether
https://www.sourcetrail.com/blog/release_0_12/
======
DogRunner
That looks pretty cool!

Will there be additional languages in the future ?

~~~
egraether
Yes, we plan on supporting more languages in the future. C#, Python, Go and
Rust are probably the next ones. However, I can't give a time frame at the
moment. We are still polishing and improving our current C/C++ and Java
support as well as our user interface.

